# External Hard drive problems



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

So Ive hunted around and cant seem to find an answer to this. Ive got a WD External hard drive been working fine until it started saying it needed scanning and checking or something like that however when i clicked yes it wouldnt let me, so that carried on and now I have a big problem.

When I plug my hard drive in it makes the usb connection noise but no hard drive in My Computer. So I would have a look in computer managment its there but as:
Disk 1 
Unknown
298.09 GB
Not Initialized

but it wont let me initialize it because of a I/O error. Ive uninstalled drivers still no help.

Also its not listed at the top where it says volume, layout, type, file system etc. Only at the bottom where it is Disk 0, Disk 1, CD-ROM 0

Please help I have 1000's of photos on there I just dont want to lose.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## CaseSensivity (Feb 16, 2008)

Plug the USB connection into the PC

Take out the power cable

Plug in the power cable

That worked last time I had this


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Nope it makes the Usb connection noise but still not working used the WD dianostic thing and it came back 

cable test read diagnostics sector error


----------



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

Take a look at this thread - hopefully it will help, maybe 1st thing to do would be going into safe mode and doing a thorough disk check? 
I have XP Pro so I really don't have any experience with 7 - I do have an external 500GB Seagate that acts up now and then similar to the problems you are experiencing.
http://www.blogsdna.com/2159/how-to...sions-to-access-files-folder-in-windows-7.htm


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

I have no way of taking ownership as it doesnt show up in my computer so I cant get into properties.
Also could you explain the safe mode and doing the disk check? I really dont understand how to do it 
thanks again


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Might I just need a new A-B Usb cable? Ive got one ordered along with a new external hard drive.


----------



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

It doesn't sound like a cable problem - but I could be wrong and that's good thing to rule out right away.
http://www.windows7news.com/forum/windows-7-general/run-safe-mode-in-windows-7/
http://www.w7forums.com/safe-mode-t1497.html


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats great then how do I do a disk check? Is it error checking in properties?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It sounds like at the least the external case controller died and at worst the drive itself died. Some people recommend, in this case, prying the drive out of its enclosure and connecting it directly to the motherboard internally. That eliminates problems with the enclosure. 

I assume you've already tried connecting it to another computer just to rule out a problem with your system, but I highly doubt that's the problem.


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

I only have access to a laptop the one Im using. If the drive is dead would it still show up in device management?


----------



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry- ya - hopefully that drive will show up in safe mode - then if it were me I would check both boxes to scan for errors. ( this may take a while depending on the amount of files you have - mine was about 3 hours - with 175G of music and etc folders)

If the drive does show up in safe mode also check the security settings and make sure you have full access.

If it doesn't show up in safe mode then more than likely it's the cable?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can get SATA or IDE to USB adapters that might work with the drive.

You got some clear signals the drive was dying. It's not detected at all by the operating system. This isn't an issue of security, access, or any other type of software problem. You're looking at hardware failure at this point. You can either try what I'm suggesting or take it to a professional and pay for data recovery.


----------



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

DoubleHelix may be right- and that's good advice to get the files back- ( I wouldn't take it to the shop )
But hopefully you'll see it in safe mode - as in the your original post you said :

"So I would have a look in computer managment its there but as:"
Disk 1 
Unknown
298.09 GB
Not Initialized

So it is visible - or am I reading that wrong?


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Its visable on in device managemant, computer management and also when I run WD disgnostic software, but not visable in My computer. can you explain SATA or IDE to USB adapters or point me to a website that explains it because I dont understand. 
Still need to try safe mode and tried a friends laptop and still the same only visable in device and computer management
Thank you again


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Here's a universal Adapter .. Just plug it into a HDD

They also make enclosures for IDE or SATA HDDS .. So you can make your own external by adding a HDD


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Ive just been in safe mode and its not in my computer but still visable in device management.


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Im confused why do i need that when its already an external hard drive?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Because the problem might be with the enclosure's controller or power supply. You need to rule that out by connecting it in a different manner.


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok so for the time being wait until I get my new A-B cable see if that works? If it doesnt get the adapter to try?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I highly doubt it's the cable.


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

I didnt want to hear that lol  .So even tho WD diagnostic test said:
Cable test read dianostics sector error

It might not be a cable issue?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It could be the Interface Electronics in the External .. or the HDD.
The only way to find out .. Is to remove the HDD and test it outside of the enclosure ..
by using an adapter or other connection methods.

And ... (I guess) .. It might be possible that the enclosure could have destroyed the data in the HDD.
If this is the case .. The HDD might be repairable (working) .. but the past Data is gone.


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

What are the other connection methods?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Install it as a second HDD in another computer ... or install it in an Enclosure.
Need to know if the HD is an ATA or SATA version.

For this reason .. I always build my own externals by getting an enclosure and installing a HDD of my choice.
I can get to the HDD and change the enclosure if needed.


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Right youre getting too techy for me lol. Think Im saver doing it as a adapter Usb thing tho I have to try and find somewhere in the UK also something not too expensive as ive just bought a new harddrive to replace this one. I
Ive taken my Harddrive apart but the bits that attach to the power supply are taking some getting out do I just need to use brute force? Also I appear to have some melting on the back of the drive I cant imagine thats good? :/
In all honesty do you think Ive lost my data?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It's not all that complicated .. 
The adapter is just the enclosure electronics .. Without a fancy box to put it in.

Don't know how to disassemble the factory made enclosures .. I don't think they were made for maintenance.
Melting doesn't sound good .. Can you take a picture ??

If the HD is still functional .. but the data on it is corrupted or erased .. there's a *chance* it can be recovered ..
But that's getting a little complicated.


----------



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

Sweet Fancy Moses - some melting on the back of the drive - that's not so good.


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Its ok it was the ribbon cable I was having problems with but used a flat head screw driver and its out.
It seems to be the paint on the metal from what I can tell obviously been gettin too hot. Its the right bottom if you can see?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

*Don't take that apart *.. that's the HDD that needs to be tested ...
And it doesn't look promising.

looks like an IDE (ATA) drive to me


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Dont take what apart? I wasnt going to go any further. I just need to get to this point to put the adapter on to test it yes?


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

hi hevanne try this
goto: 
control panel -> Administrative Tools - > Computer Management 
in there choose ' storage' => 'disk management' 

there i found my second disk as 'Foreign Disk' , just rightmouse click this and choose 'Import Foreign Disk' (confirm) 
and presto! the harddisk is back!


----------



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow - lucky you got that when you did - almost had BBQ hard drive to bring in the new year.


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

huggie54 said:


> hi hevanne try this
> goto:
> control panel -> Administrative Tools - > Computer Management
> in there choose ' storage' => 'disk management'
> ...


Kinda taken it to bits now, but my disk was visable in computer managment but there was no foreign disk, only a disk that needed initalizing but it wouldnt ititalize.


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Freemorrison said:


> Wow - lucky you got that when you did - almost had BBQ hard drive to bring in the new year.


Nothing like a house fire to bring in the New year but with the freezing temperatures weve got here it would have been nice!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I think any good repair shop could connect it .. and see if it's still functional ..
at a reasonable price.

The question is ... where'd the heat come from .. internal or external ...
Anything in the box that shows heat ??

Whenever I build an External .. This is the reason I always build Two


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Nothing in the box shows heat but the box is solid metal its a WD elements. Think I can buy the cables for as much as it would cost where I live as long as someone doesnt mind checking Im going to order the right thing before I order it? Any of this right?
http://www.dreambox8000.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&currency=GBP&products_id=5960

http://www.overstock.com/Electronic...nverter-Cable/4370814/product.html?cid=133635


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

or http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/USB-2-0-to-ID...uting_CablesConnectors_RL?hash=item4838f47d09


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

All those look OK .. 
They will be the Power supply and the adapter will connect IDE ...
(where you removed the ribbon cable from)


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok Ive ordered it think I understand how to connect it and just so I kno if that doesnt work does that mean the data is gone?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Probably .. But check back here after you get it connected.
The first thing you'll need to do is see (hear) if it's spinning when you power it up.


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Right Ive got the cables theyre all plugged in I can hear the hard drive is working. I got the usb dum dum noise it installed the drivers yet its still not in My computer.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Does it show in Disc Management .. Is it getting unreasonably hot ??

*Right* click "My Computer" .. choose > Manage > Disc Management


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes its there do i want MBR or GPT?


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Nevermind its MBR and it has an I/O errror


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Can you show me a screen shot of Disc management ??


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

This ok?


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

also the circuit board on the back is getting very hot


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I assume this is Disc 1
I'm wondering if GetDataBack can see it and read it.
I've seen this work when other Data recoveries didn't.
the free trial can read the disc (maybe) .... But you have to pay to fetch the Data on the Drive.

I'm not sure .. But I think if you Initialize the drive .. You'll loose the Data on it.
If it Initializes and you have to Format it .. Maybe the Data recovery will work.


----------



## robio (Nov 24, 2008)

I've had success with Recuva http://www.piriform.com/recuva/features 
for getting data back.


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

getdataback still says I/O error if I say yes to all will i still find my files?


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

error 1117 is all im getting back. If I format the drive do i not lose my data?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I've seen GetDataBack recover files from a Formatted HDD ....
When the Freeware's couldn't ... But there's no Guarantees.

I'm not the one who was doing this .... (I was on the other end of the Emails) ...
So I'm not sure he was using the freeware versions correctly ...
But I would place him in the intermediate experience category.

However .. He did format the drive before he got all his videos off of it.
I doubt that he'll do that again


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Well the kit i was using has just exploded and tripped my whole house so we will have to put this on hold again until I get a new one! At this rate Im going to bin it Im getting sick now! Why does nothing ever work? Sorry rant over!


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Right got a new power supply. Im using getdataback but all its saying is error 1117 during read LBA
mean anything?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

hevanne said:


> ...has just exploded and tripped my whole house ...


That was scarey .. when I got your notice .. I was using the same adapter to test my Laptop HDD .. (it has a bad sector)
Glad you were able to get another supply.

I Googled for "error 1117 during read LBA" .. and saw one where it was on a drive that had overheated.
I didn't see anything about being able to recover a drive with this error.

Sounds to me like this will require removing the Patter in a clean room by the Pros .. (if it's not destroyed)
and this is not a cheap recovery process.


----------



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

WinErrs - A cool app for reading windows error codes - says >
Error code 1117 =
"The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error"

http://camtech2000.net/Pages/WinErrs.html


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

now im getting
error 55 the specified network resource is no longer available
have i lost the data then?


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Would freezing this hard drive work?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I really doubt it ... but it would be easy enough to put it in a baggie .. freeze it ...
then quickly connect it to the adapter .. and see.


----------



## hevanne (Oct 15, 2009)

How long do you recommend freezing it for?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Hour or more should do it.


----------

